# Unterschiedliche Ram Riegel einbauen?



## Wolverine123 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden. Ich besitze 3x 1GB Corsair DDR2-800MHz Ram-Riegel und 1x 2GB DDR2-800MHz von Joy-IT. 
Meine Frage ist, ob ich die drei Corsair + den Joy-IT problemlos auf mein Board zaubern kann/darf. Habe momentan (probeweise!) 2 Corsair + den Joy-IT eingebaut,zusammen 4GB, BISHER ohne Problem.
Nun würde ich auch gerne den letzten 1GB Corsair einsetzen um insgesammt 5Gb zu haben. 
Aus meinem Freundeskreis habe ich unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört, der eine sagt ja ist kein Problem, ein anderer meint mach das nicht. Ich bin nun ganz Verwirrt! 

PS: Ich bitte euch höflichst, mir nicht zu raten neue DDR2 Speicher oder Komplett neue Hardware zu Kaufen.
      Ich würde gerne, aber leider fehlt mir dazu das Geld, sonst hätte ich das schon getan.

Mein System!
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional (64Bit)
Motherboard: Asus M3N78-EM
Prozessor: AMD Phenom X4 9650 QuadCore, 2300 MHz
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series  (1024 MB) von XFX
Ram (Momentan): 2x 1GB DDR2-800 Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400
                        1x 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM von Joy-IT

Und hier mal die Angaben aus "AIDA46 Extreme Edition" genommen zu meinem Motherboard, momentan eingebauten Ram, Chipsatz und Bios:

--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard Eigenschaften:
      Motherboard ID                                    64-0901-000001-00101111-091010-MCP78S$A1043000_BIOS DATE: 09/10/10 15:10:36 VER: 08.00.14
      Motherboard Name                                Asus M3N78-EM

    Front Side Bus Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            AMD K10
      Tatsächlicher Takt                            200 MHz
      Effektiver Takt                                 200 MHz
      HyperTransport Takt                         1800 MHz
      North Bridge Takt                             1800 MHz

    Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            Unganged Dual DDR2 SDRAM
      Busbreite                                         128 Bit
      DRAM:FSB Verhältnis                          12:6
      Tatsächlicher Takt                             400 MHz (DDR)
      Effektiver Takt                                  800 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        12800 MB/s

    Motherboard Technische Information:
      CPU Sockel/Steckplätze                            1 Socket AM2+
      Erweiterungssteckplätze                           2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16
      RAM Steckplätze                                     4 DDR2 DIMM
      Integrierte Geräte                                    Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394
      Bauform (Form Factor)                             Micro ATX
      Motherboardgröße                                   240 mm x 240 mm
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              GeForce8300
      Besonderheiten                                       JumperFree, Q-Fan, Stepless Freq Selection

    Motherboardhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


--------[ Speicher ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Physikalischer Speicher:
      Gesamt                                            4095 MB
      Belegt                                              1261 MB
      Frei                                                 2834 MB
      Auslastung                                        31 %

    Auslagerungsdatei:
      Gesamt                                            10235 MB
      Belegt                                              1550 MB
      Frei                                                 8686 MB
      Auslastung                                       15 %

    Virtueller Speicher:
      Gesamt                                            14331 MB
      Belegt                                              2811 MB
      Frei                                                 11520 MB
      Auslastung                                        20 %

    Auslagerungsdatei:
      Auslagerungsdatei                                 C:\pagefile.sys
      Anfangs / Maximale Größe                       6142 MB / 6142 MB
      Momentane Größe                                  6142 MB
      Momentan / Maximum Nutzung                 107 MB / 108 MB
      Auslastung                                           2 %

    Physical Address Extension (PAE):
      Vom Betriebssystem unterstützt               Ja
      Von der CPU unterstützt                         Ja
      Aktiv                                                   Ja




-------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ DIMM1: 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM ]  

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Seriennummer                                      Keine
      Modulgröße                                         2 GB (1 rank, 8 banks)
      Modulart                                             Unbuffered DIMM
      Speicherart                                         DDR2 SDRAM
      Speichergeschwindigkeit                        DDR2-800 (400 MHz)
      Modulbreite                                         64 bit
      Modulspannung                                    SSTL 1.8
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                         Keine
      Auffrischungsrate                                 Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Speicher Timings:
      @ 400 MHz                                         5-5-5-18  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 23-42-3-6-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 266 MHz                                         4-4-4-12  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 16-28-2-4-2-2  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 200 MHz                                         3-3-3-9  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 12-21-2-3-2-2  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

    Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
      Analysis Probe                                    Nicht vorhanden
      FET Switch External                             Deaktiviert
      Weak Driver                                       Unterstützt

  [ DIMM3: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400 ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Modulname                                         Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400
      Seriennummer                                      Keine
      Herstellungsdatum                                Woche 23 / 2006
      Modulgröße                                         1 GB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
      Modulart                                             Unbuffered DIMM
      Speicherart                                         DDR2 SDRAM
      Speichergeschwindigkeit                        DDR2-800 (400 MHz)
      Modulbreite                                         64 bit
      Modulspannung                                    SSTL 1.8
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                         Keine
      Auffrischungsrate                                 Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Speicher Timings:
      @ 400 MHz                                         5-5-5-18  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 22-42-3-6-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 270 MHz                                         4-4-4-13  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 15-29-3-5-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

    Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
      Analysis Probe                                    Nicht vorhanden
      FET Switch External                             Deaktiviert
      Weak Driver                                       Unterstützt

    Speichermodulhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        Corsair Inc.


  [ DIMM4: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400 ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Modulname                                         Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400
      Seriennummer                                     Keine
      Modulgröße                                        1 GB (1 rank, 8 banks)
      Modulart                                            Unbuffered DIMM
      Speicherart                                        DDR2 SDRAM
      Speichergeschwindigkeit                       DDR2-800 (400 MHz)
      Modulbreite                                        64 bit
      Modulspannung                                   SSTL 1.8
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                        Keine
      Auffrischungsrate                                Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Speicher Timings:
      @ 400 MHz                                         5-5-5-18  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 22-42-3-6-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 270 MHz                                         4-4-4-13  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 15-29-3-5-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

    Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
      Analysis Probe                                    Nicht vorhanden
      FET Switch External                             Deaktiviert
      Weak Driver                                       Unterstützt

    Speichermodulhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        Corsair Inc.


--------[ Chipsatz ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ North Bridge: AMD K10 IMC ]

    North Bridge Eigenschaften:
      North Bridge                                      AMD K10 IMC
      Unterstützte Speichertypen                  DDR2-400, DDR2-533, DDR2-667, DDR2-800, DDR3-800 SDRAM
      Revision                                            00
      Fertigungstechnologie                          65 nm
      Probe Filter                                       Nicht unterstützt

    Speichercontroller:
      Typ                                               Dual Channel  (128 Bit)
      Aktiv-Modus                                    Dual Channel  (128 Bit) - Unganged

    Speicher Timings:
      CAS Latency (CL)                                  5T
      RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)                       5T
      RAS Precharge (tRP)                              5T
      RAS Active Time (tRAS)                          8T
      Row Cycle Time (tRC)                             24T
      Command Rate (CR)                               2T
      RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)                        3T
      Write Recovery Time (tWR)                      6T
      Write To Read Delay (tWTR)                    3T
      Read To Precharge Delay (tRTP)               5T
      Four Activate Window Delay (tFAW)          18T
      Write CAS Latency (tWCL)                        5T
      Refresh Period (tREF)                             7.8 us
      DRAM Drive Strength                              1.0x
      DRAM Data Drive Strength                       1.0x
      Clock Drive Strength                              1.5x
      CKE Drive Strength                                1.5x
      Idle Cycle Limit                                     16

    Fehlerkorrektur:
      ECC                                               Unterstützt, Deaktiviert
      ChipKill ECC                                     Unterstützt, Deaktiviert
      RAID                                              Nicht unterstützt
      DRAM Scrub Rate                             Deaktiviert
      L1 Data Cache Scrub Rate                 Deaktiviert
      L2 Cache Scrub Rate                        Deaktiviert
      L3 Cache Scrub Rate                         Deaktiviert

    Speichersteckplätze:
      DRAM Steckplatz #1                                2 GB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
      DRAM Steckplatz #2                                1 GB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
      DRAM Steckplatz #3                                1 GB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)

    Chipsatzhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.


  [ South Bridge: nVIDIA GeForce 8300 (MCP78U) ]

    South Bridge Eigenschaften:
      South Bridge                                      nVIDIA GeForce 8300 (MCP78U)
      Revision                                            A2 
      Fertigungstechnologie                         80 nm
      nVIDIA SLI                                        Nicht unterstützt
      nVIDIA Hybrid SLI                               Unterstützt

    Integrierter Grafik-Controller:
      Grafik-Controllertyp                              nVIDIA GeForce 8300
      Grafik-Controllerstatus                          Deaktiviert

    High Definition Audio:
      Codec Name                                        Realtek ALC1200
      Codec ID                                            10EC0888h / 104382FEh
      Codec Revision                                    1001h
      Codec Typ                                          Audio

    High Definition Audio:
      Codec Name                                        nVIDIA HDMI
      Codec ID                                            10DE0002h / 10DE0101h
      Codec Revision                                    1000h
      Codec Typ                                          Audio

    PCI Express Controller:
      PCI-E 2.0 x16 port #0                             Belegt @ x16  (AMD Barts/Blackcomb - High Definition Audio Controller, XFX Radeon HD 6870 Video Adapter)
      PCI-E 1.0 x1 port #2                               Belegt @ x4
      PCI-E 1.0 x1 port #3                              Belegt @ x1  (JMicron JMB380 PCI-E 1394a OHCI FireWire Controller and Memory Card Host Controller)

    Zeitgenerator:
      CPU FSB                                           200.0 MHz
      PCI Express                                      100.0 MHz
      MAC PHY                                          125.0 MHz
      SATA PHY                                        100.0 MHz
      USB2 Controller                                 48.0 MHz
      PIT / ACPI Timer                               14.3 MHz

    Chipsatzhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        NVIDIA Corporation



--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    BIOS Eigenschaften:
      BIOS Typ                                          AMI
      AGESA Version                                   3.7.0.0
      Datum System BIOS                            09/10/10
      Datum Video BIOS                               08/04/11

    BIOS Einstellungen (ATK):

    BIOS Hersteller:
      Firmenname                                        American Megatrends Inc.


----------



## zeta75 (11. Juni 2013)

Das müsstest Du eben z.B. mal mit Aida austesten ob die Speichergröße oder dual-Mode bei Deinem System von Vorteil ist.Das ist je nach Hersteller (AMD/INTEL) und da auch wieder z.T. pro Sockel verschieden.
optimal wäre auf jeden Fall wenn Du noch einen baugleichen Corsair 1GB irgendwo auftreiben könntest. 4 mal 1GB im Dual Mod auf jeden fall das schnellste! (Dual Mod hat eine höhere Speicherbandbreite/Speicherbus)


----------



## Westcoast (11. Juni 2013)

dualchannel wird überbewertet, bringt nicht viel mehr leistung in der praxis. zu deiner frage: man kann verschiedene riegel kombinieren, 
hauptsache der spannungsbereich liegt nahe beisammen. das mainboard kann nur eine spannung bereitstellen.


----------



## zeta75 (11. Juni 2013)

> dualchannel wird überbewertet, bringt nicht viel mehr leistung in der praxis. zu deiner frage: man kann verschiedene riegel kombinieren,
> hauptsache der spannungsbereich liegt nahe beisammen. das mainboard kann nur eine spannung bereitstellen.


 der Speicherbus wird bei seinem Sockel von 64 auf 128bit pro Takt erhöht im Dualchannel.Bei nicht ganz aktuellen Systemen schon merklich . 
möglich wäre auch 2 mal 3GB( 1/2::1/2 GB) ...nur die Gesamtgröße muss gleich sein pro Kanal


----------



## Wolverine123 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich bin in solchen Dingen nicht bewandert, daher entschuldigt falls ich "dumme" fargen stellen sollte.
Der Spannungsbereich ist ja anscheinend gleich bei allen Riegeln, mit 1,8V, wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe.
1GB des Corsair Ram's kostet leider mächtig, hatte mich schon umgehört. Will ja nicht mehr so groß in diese alten Komponenten investieren.
2 mal 3GB geht bei mir auch nicht. Kann maximal 2 GB pro Steckplatz draufstülpen und 8 GB insgesammt.
Die gleiche Gesamtgöße pro Kanal? Meinst du ich darf in den beiden gelben Plätzen nur z.B. 2x 1GB oder 2x 2GB stecken und nicht 1x 1GB + 1x 2GB?
Im Moment sind auf den beiden schwarzen Plätzen 2x 1GB und auf dem ersten Gelben Platz 1x 2GB.
Im Bios kann ich auch von Unganged Modus auf Ganged Modus stellen, falls das irgendwie wichtig ist. 
Weiß aber nicht was Ganged-/Unganged-Modus bedeutet und was das nützt.


----------



## zeta75 (11. Juni 2013)

dann probiere mal ob Du auf Ganged stellen kannst.....Das ist sozusagen Dual Channel und die Ram müssten dann mit 128 bit laufen.Gibts(gabs) nur bei AMD.
Mit Die gleiche Gesamtgöße pro Kanal meinte ich die beiden Kanäle  (gelb/gelb) 1.Kanal   (schwarz/schwarz) 2.   Du musst auf beiden die gleiche GB-Größe haben  die Stückelung ist egal.Wenn Du also noch einen 2GB irgendwo bekommst könntest Du  einen Corsair von schwarz nach gelb  1.Kanal 3GB    und dafür den 2GB (wenn Du einen org. könntest) in schwarz    2.Kanal 3GB  *3GB im Dualchannel*


----------



## Wolverine123 (13. Juni 2013)

> dann probiere mal ob Du auf Ganged stellen kannst.....Das ist sozusagen Dual Channel und die Ram müssten dann mit 128 bit laufen.Gibts(gabs) nur bei AMD.


Ich konnte im Bios nur Unganged oder Auto stellen, wobei im Bios dazu steht das Auto automatisch Ganged ist. Doch wenn ich den Rechner starte steht auch nur wieder "DDR2 800 Unganged Mode" da.



> Mit Die gleiche Gesamtgöße pro Kanal meinte ich die beiden Kanäle (gelb/gelb) 1.Kanal (schwarz/schwarz) 2. Du musst auf beiden die gleiche GB-Größe haben die Stückelung ist egal


Ah, ok, so hatte ich mir das schon gedacht. Aber Fragen Kostet ja nix. Danke! 



> Wenn Du also noch einen 2GB irgendwo bekommst könntest Du einen Corsair von schwarz nach gelb 1.Kanal 3GB und dafür den 2GB (wenn Du einen org. könntest) in schwarz 2.Kanal 3GB 3GB im Dualchannel


Ich schau mich mal um, wenn der Preis nicht zu happig sein sollte.

Ich bin jetzt mal auf Risiko gegangen und habe den dritten 1GB Corsair noch mit reingesteckt. Jetzt sind auf Gelb der 2GB von Joy-IT und 1GB Corsair, auf Schwarz wie bisher 2x 1GB Corsair. Also insgesammt 5BG.
Bis jetzt läuft der Rechner rund, ohne irgendwelche Zicken zu machen! 
Ist das Risiko zu groß? Was kann alles passieren?

Sollte natürlich wieder ein Bluescreen kommen oder andere sachen nicht rundlaufen, fliegt der 1GB Riegel wieder raus!


----------

